# Pelayos Power Up Journal



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Folks

*Welcome aboard* 

Starting a new journal, new cycle, new gym routine as of tomorrow.

Running a 12 week Test 400 cycle adding D-Bol for the first 3 weeks.

I'm 6'1 - 94kg- BF around 12-14% been training properly for just over 2 years. My goals are to increase my strength to increase my lifts, Reps.

Currently workout 4 times a week covering all the major body parts, doing all the compound moves, through back surgeries x3 I have had to stop Squats but im looking to gradually and lightly bring them back in to my leg day.

Diet- I eat pretty clean all week and have a treat on a Sat night

will post up days diet later or tomorrow. Not a regular drinker so no problem cutting it down/ out during my cycle

Pics- Check my album out in my profile, will post a few later and update every 4ish weeks

PCT - will be starting around week 9- will post details nearer the time

*Cheers for checking in:thumbup1:*


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

good luck dude.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

some recent pics.......home made btw


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Diet....I pretty much eat the same each day...4 meals...2-3 shakes...Protein minimum 300+gs.....not a great morning eater...but appetite speeds up mid morning. I love seafood, red meat, not a huge fan of chicken but eat it anyway

*Tomorrow*Cereal, banana, Shake 37g protein, Glutamine

Cottage cheese, salmon, mussels= 49gs protein

Beef steak, brown rice, brocolli= 44gs Potein

Beef steak, brown rice, brocolli= 44gs protein

Protein shake, banana, pear = 37gs Prt

Train

Protein shake- 37gs

Cottage cheese, salmon, mussels- 49gs prt

Bed- Cottage cheese- 34gs prt

will mix it up with chicken, fish and red meat throughout the week.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck with everything Thomas....cant wait for you to start feeling the effects of the gear...you'll be a danger to society :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

big gordon said:


> good luck dude.


*Cheers Bro* :thumbup1:



IanStu said:


> Good luck with everything Thomas....cant wait for you to start feeling the effects of the gear...you'll be a danger to society :thumb: [/quote*],,,tks Ian....im watching you big guy...good luck to you too*


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DAY 1....foods cooked...kits packed....breakfasts eaten....Back N Bis day...will update post training:thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cool bro, i'll keep an eye on this, looking lean in your pics.

Hard to believe they're home made too, they look so professional  (yes, yes, i know, better than my non existant ones lol)


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll pop in from time to time bud!

Diets looking good but watch out for all that cottage cheese theres alot of salt in it which won't help the old water retention.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Cool bro, i'll keep an eye on this, *looking lean* in your pics. :thumbup1: *...i like a lean look...but want to add a little bulk*
> 
> Hard to believe they're home made too, they look so professional  (yes, yes, i know, better than my *non existan*t ones lol)


 :lol:



Cheese said:


> I'll pop in from time to time bud!
> 
> Diets looking good but watch out for all that cottage cheese theres *alot of salt in it which won't help the old water retention.*


Ok bud...never really thought of that....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dont worry,there wont be enough in it to bloat you up unless your having it with every meal and barely drinking any water


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

subscribed. you running an AI at all?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

All the best with this pal


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

good man tom....cant wait to see you get mahoosive mate...... :thumbup1:

you set yourself any kind of goal or just going to see how it goes?

ROB....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> dont worry,there wont be enough in it to bloat you up unless your having it with every meal and barely drinking any water  [/quote*]..i have at least 2 tubs per day, I always have one before bed, dont think a shakes enough before bed, I like to physically eat something, any alternatives*??
> 
> *Not yey Pal, will keep an eye on it though* :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> good man tom....cant wait to see you get mahoosive mate...... :thumbup1:
> 
> you set yourself any kind of goal or just going to see how it goes?
> 
> ...


*RAB*


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

good on you tam.... :thumbup1:

ROB....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I really hope you get some good results from this mate. I love test 400 !


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

good luck pet, will be watching this hopefully you will have some good gains bro.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I really hope you get some good results from this mate. I love test 400 !


 *Cheers G* :thumbup1:



solidcecil said:


> good luck pet, will be watching this hopefully you will have some good gains bro.


 *Tks Mirrf* 

Me too


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

any PIP yet?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> any PIP yet?


None whatsoever Pal...had a tingle in my arm for about 15mins after...but no PIP at all:thumbup1:...been 4 days now.

have u got a joural going ...will check it?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i swear you jabbed glutes?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i swear you jabbed glutes?


yea...right glute...the anticipation, nerves were all for nothing...went in like a dream.... :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

so why did you say you had a tingle in your arm?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> so why did you say you had a tingle in your arm?


I did....jabbed the right glute...then a few mins later got pins and needles in my right arm...nothin major didn't last long....


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol ok


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Thomas, I am watching. Won't post much bro but will be keeping an eye in your progress.

Good luck pal!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck pel:thumb:i hope you respond well to the gear mate and grow like fcuk


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> lol ok


:laugh:



pcuzz78 said:


> Hi Thomas, I am watching. Won't post much bro but will be keeping an eye in your progress. :thumbup1:
> 
> Good luck pal!


 :thumbup1:



Dsahna said:


> Good luck pel:thumb:i hope you respond well to the gear mate and grow like fcuk[/quote*]...ME TOO!!*


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Had a great back workout today!!! Me and my new boss had a very heated debate this morning- left work fuming and headed to the gym.....I swear it gave me a boost to lift heavier!! :cursing: :thumb:

Pulldowns

Deads

Cable Pullys

DB Single raises

Back xts- to stretch my back out

seated DB Curls

Cable curls

*Diet so far*was up really early 6am...2 bananas on the bus...tub of cottage cheese....500ml tub fat free yoghurt....all before 9am.....beef steak/ brown rice twice before 2pm.....trained...protein shake.....chicken breast shredded in to a big bowl of scotch broth...YUM!!....will have 1 more meal before bed

trying to decide why I was so angry with my boss this morning- I really was fuming- not like me at all......hmmmm:innocent:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

oi calm down mr nasty... :lol: ...

at least you used your anger in the gym tom.... :thumbup1:

hope youve still got a job tomorrow.. :lol:

ROB....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> oi calm down mr nasty... :lol: ...
> 
> at least you used your anger in the gym tom.... :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


*RAB*

It was 2 sided.... :tongue:

*Food Shopping*

bought 2 chickens tonight, gonna have a chicken each day with usual rice, veg, shakes etc...split over 3/4 meals


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nasty git's been calling me names as well.

:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

keep it up tomas and well done m8 will track your progress


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Nasty git's been calling me names as well.
> 
> :crying: :crying: :crying:


yeah but you deserve it gemma.... :lol: ... :tongue:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> *RAB*
> 
> It was 2 sided.... :tongue:
> 
> ...


what shakes are you using tom...just protein or carbs aswell


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Nasty git's been calling me names as well.
> 
> not *ROMAN??*:laugh:
> 
> :crying: :crying: :crying:





jamie seagia said:


> keep it up tomas and well done m8 will track your progress


 *Cheers Jamie, wahts ur journal called, will check it*



RJ68 said:


> what shakes are you using tom...just protein or carbs aswell


*Just protein and BCAA's...2 scoops is 37gs....need to buy some this week..believe Bulk Powders have agreat deal on a 5kg tub...ive never had a shake with carbs...if i do its in a pre workout one...used to use Reflex Tri-Max Revolution...was great but too expensive, u?*


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> *Cheers Jamie, wahts ur journal called, will check it*
> 
> *Just protein and BCAA's...2 scoops is 37gs....need to buy some this week..believe Bulk Powders have agreat deal on a 5kg tub...ive never had a shake with carbs...if i do its in a pre workout one...used to use Reflex Tri-Max Revolution...was great but too expensive, u?*


when i can afford them i tend to stick with CNP pro peptide...

did you get any of the ultralife nox pump yet?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> when i can afford them i tend to stick with CNP pro peptide...
> 
> did you get any of the ultralife nox pump yet?


*Tks!..been meaning to ask u that...was searching on line 4it but couldn;t remember the name, gonna buy it next week:thumbup1:*

*just about to have my bedtime snack- cottage cheese, 34gs protein, keeps me full til morning:thumb:*


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Folks...nothin to report gym wise...off tom so going in the morning

Been eating well and feelin fantastic.... :thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking good sex bomb


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Looking good sex bomb


Tom Jones eat ur heart out:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Thursday*

Diet so far today....

2 bananas, 4 slices of w/meal toast, protein shake

tub of cottage cheese

Pkt of cooked mussels/ pkt of salmon

= 90g's of protein by 12 noon

trying out a new gym later...bigger and nearer to where I live:thumb:

Feelin good- no sides - no PIP- no bloating from the D-Bol either:thumb:

2nd Jab tomorrow...im looking forward to it- a little too much!!


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

awrite mate where in glasgow do you train??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

glasgow_mm said:


> awrite mate where in glasgow do you train??


was Virgin Finneston but a bit far to get home from, tryin out Bannatynes in Stepps 2nite...u know it? where do train?


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

hey you have a journel -- good stuff mate,training and diets looking good, i will try and keep up between my stupidly hectic life:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

ryoken said:


> hey you have a journel -- good stuff mate,training and diets looking good, i will try and keep up between my stupidly hectic life:thumbup1:


Cheers R....just started this week...early days but really lookin forward to the next 12wks:thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Just popping in to say hi, know it's a while since you heard from me, so you're bound to be missing me  xx


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Just popping in to say hi, know it's a while since you heard from me, so you're bound to be missing me  xx


suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukkkeee

*Todays food shop*

*2 chickens*

*800g's of steak*

*2 brocolli heads*

*3 peppers*

*4 tubs of cottage cheese*

*2 bottles of reggae reggae sauce*

*2 lrg fat free yoghurts*

*bananas*

*skimmed milk*

:thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Skimmed milk is for pussies! Get the whole stuff into you, more calories, good fats. You're bulking aren't you?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Skimmed milk is for pussies! Get the whole stuff into you, more calories, good fats. You're bulking aren't you?


drank skimmed for years...even have skinny latties:lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Just thought I'd poke my head in... good job on the lack of PIP and bloat.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad your not getting any pip mate TBH I very rarely do.. were all gunning for top results for you mate...


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Glad your not getting any pip mate TBH I very rarely do.. were all gunning for top results for you mate...


Ditto mate. Rock on and get big :thumb: .


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Glad your not getting any pip mate TBH I very rarely do.. were all gunning for top results for you mate...


*Thanks G:thumbup1:*



DanJ said:


> Ditto mate. Rock on and get big :thumb: .


*Cheers D:thumbup1:*

*Joined a new gym 2nite- it rocks!! 10 mins drive from my house and open til 11pm:thumb:*

*Chest Session*

DB Press

BB Decline

Incline Flys

Cable Cross

Tri Pulldowns

Seated DB behind the neck press

Great session, was booshed at the end, think im gonna love this gym, bi and airy and empty after 830

PWO shake

Chick breast, brocolli, mash

Cottage cheese b4 bed

jabbin tom...1 week since first.... :thumb:


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> *Thanks G:thumbup1:*
> 
> *Cheers D:thumbup1:*
> 
> ...


Nice workout dude, and good solid food after. Spot on. Kudos on the new gym too, mine is very much like that and its a real hardcore gym which is a bonus!! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DanJ said:


> Nice workout dude, and good solid food after. Spot on. Kudos on the new gym too, mine is very much like that and its a real hardcore gym which is a bonus!! :thumb:


Thanks pal...yea...luv a good tuck after the gym:thumb:

will sleep well 2nite:laugh:


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Thanks pal...yea...luv a good tuck after the gym:thumb:
> 
> will sleep well 2nite:laugh:


You too


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> was Virgin Finneston but a bit far to get home from, tryin out Bannatynes in Stepps 2nite...u know it? where do train?


yeah i know Bannatynes not far from me heard its quite good gym.

Im back in ****ey council gym at moment hopefully starting job next week think ill be back over at the jjb at the fort.

Let me know how you find bannatynes was thinking joining there aswell not much a difference from the jjb and bannatynes in price of membership.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

glasgow_mm said:


> yeah i know Bannatynes not far from me heard its quite good gym.
> 
> Im back in ****ey council gym at moment hopefully starting job next week think ill be back over at the jjb at the fort.
> 
> Let me know how you find bannatynes was thinking joining there aswell not much a difference from the jjb and bannatynes in price of membership.


*Full membership is £42pcm, open 6-11pm and 8-1030pm at weekends, **on 3 floors, big gym lots of space, goes quiet after 830....so no hassles using weight area...I really like it* :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

*FRIDAY 715PM*

Just Jabbed:thumbup1:....week2....on my right thigh.

*Diet today*

2 bananas- 4 slice w/meal toast- Protein Shake- Glutamine

Steak and brocolli

Spag Bol

500ml Fat Free Yoghurt

Tub Cottage cheese/ banana

*Training at 9pm*

Legs/ Abs

PWO Shake

Salmon/ Mussels/ Half Tub cottage cheese

Getting real strength surges through the day, can be on a real high!!

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

jessica,you finally got a journal up...good man...and taking chemicals,tut tut what would columbo say:lo:

nice one P...i'll try get my a*se in when i can mate...good luck and well done for getting the journal going,nice to see diet in here...!!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> jessica,you finally got a journal up...good man...and taking chemicals,tut tut what would columbo say:lo:
> 
> nice one P...i'll try get my a*se in when i can mate...good luck and well done for getting the journal going,nice to see diet in here...!!!!


Cheers Dangermouse:lol: :lol: :lol:...ur input will be appreciated:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

evening squire hope your well....how did the jab go ?...

glad youve sorted a gym out tom...not get fcking huuugeee...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> evening squire hope your well....how did the jab go ?...
> 
> glad youve sorted a gym out tom...not get fcking huuugeee...


*Jab was great!!...i actually like doin it....takes me back to my Hacienda Days:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*

*Yea...luv the new gym.....finally found one!!*

*Ordered Supps yesterday but couldn't find that one u recommended so got NoExplode again:bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

bottom of the page in the link tom.. :thumbup1: ...keep it for next time....

http://www.deluxesupplements.com/index.cfm/fa/shop/next/60/Category_ID/95


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> bottom of the page in the link tom.. :thumbup1: ...keep it for next time....
> 
> http://www.deluxesupplements.com/index.cfm/fa/shop/next/60/Category_ID/95


*Tks Rab* :thumb: ...was dying to try that...oh well theres always next month


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Cheers Dangermouse:lol: :lol: :lol:...ur input will be appreciated:thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ...no worries ram man,say hello to she-ra:lol:...

so your getting serious then,whats the goals your aiming for,stage...or recreational...or you going for thundercat status:lol: :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ...no worries ram man,say hello to she-ra:lol:...
> 
> so your getting serious then,whats the goals your aiming for,stage...or recreational...or you going for thundercat status:lol: :whistling: :thumb:


Defo not stage Ant, went to the BNBF a few weeks ago...I'm defo not goin down that route....want to be 15'7 by Feb 2010...bigger and stronger:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just in from my workout- loving this gym being open so late! Was only me and 3 other guys in the gym:thumbup1:

Had a Top workout- loved it:thumb: :thumb:

Lat Front/ Side raises S-set

Shoulder Press

Upright Rows

Shrugs

60x Rope Pull Dows on knees

60x reverse cruch/ press Bench

I'm rollin

No PIP since earlier jab:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

*cough* sauna?...... :whistling: .................... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> *cough* sauna?...... :whistling: .................... :lol: :lol:


How very dare you:laugh:

ps...just tuckin in to salmon, cottage cheese and betroot:thumb:

My scales say 15st...I know its prob todays grub...BUT its 15st and im takin it...lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> How very dare you:laugh:
> 
> ps...just tuckin in to salmon, cottage cheese and betroot:thumb:
> 
> My scales say 15st...I know its prob todays grub...BUT its 15st and im takin it...lol


15st????...fcuk thats some salmon tom... :lol:

good on ya:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> 15st????...fcuk thats some salmon tom... :lol:
> 
> good on ya:thumbup1:


you should do stand-up:laugh:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

what does your whole cycle look like? is this your 1st?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> what does your whole cycle look like? is this your 1st?


Yea...my first Test cycle.....did an oral D-Bol back in May...

what u mean whole cycle?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cycle plan

like 1-10 500mg test c a week

pct

clomid 100/50/50/50

nolva 20/20/20/20

something like that?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> cycle plan
> 
> like 1-10 500mg test c a week
> 
> ...


I get you now:laugh:

im starting off jabbin 1ml Test 400 per week...see how that goes for first 6 / 7 weeks, startin PCT around Wk9, Good pal of mine has it all sorted for me

any suggestions on anything?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

*UPDATE*

got a wee bit PIP ...not too much.....

todays a rest day.....and curry night:thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't know anything about test 400, but how come such a short cycle Tom?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

what you doing after the cycle tom?....are you going to cruise for a while to see what happens ?

oh evening btw...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Don't know anything about test 400, but how come such a short cycle Tom?


12 weeks Mr...I think thats pretty standard....i hope I don't get addicted:laugh:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> I get you now:laugh:
> 
> im starting off jabbin 1ml Test 400 per week...see how that goes for first 6 / 7 weeks, *startin PCT around Wk9*, Good pal of mine has it all sorted for me
> 
> any suggestions on anything?





Pelayo said:


> *12 weeks Mr*...I think thats pretty standard....i hope I don't get addicted:laugh:


How do you start PCT week 9 of a 12 week cycle?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> How do you start PCT week 9 of a 12 week cycle?


Oh I see how u rollin with the comment...:laugh:...what I meant was...I might up the test to 2 mls per week after wk6/7...until the 12th week...PCT around week 9....got a good advisor thats coaching me through it all:whistling:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Oh I see how u rollin with the comment...:laugh:...what I meant was...I might up the test to 2 mls per week after wk6/7...until the 12th week...PCT around week 9....got a good advisor thats coaching me through it all:whistling:


Tom, you know PCT stands for *Post* Cycle Therapy don't you?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Tom, you know PCT stands for *Post* Cycle Therapy don't you?


ffs T.F , toms a trendsetter didnt you know...he likes to be different... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Tom, you know PCT stands for *Post* Cycle Therapy don't you?


Aye but its not un common to start it towards the end of a cycle


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

It's news to me but i trust you're in good hands :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> ffs T.F , toms a trendsetter didnt you know...he likes to be different... :lol:


Im not different...I'm unique:thumb:



T.F. said:


> It's news to me but i trust you're in good hands :thumbup1:


*I'm in the Lords hands*

*" KOOMBAYA MY lORD KOOMBAYA...OH LORD... KOOMBAYA"*


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> ffs T.F , toms a trendsetter didnt you know...he likes to be different... :lol:


Sorry Rab, i must have forgot myself for a moment. I think on my next cycle i'm going to do MCT (mid cycle therapy) and then just blast on to the end after that. I'll report back with my findings!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Sorry Rab, i must have forgot myself for a moment. I think on my next cycle i'm going to do MCT (mid cycle therapy) and then just blast on to the end after that. I'll report back with my findings!


talking about you and ur cycle....UPDATE?  :whistling:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Not much to update, spent today lying about on my pretty little ass, cheat day, ate crap, gonna eat more crap and maybe have a couple of beers but i'll be on the sauce tomo watching United so might not bother tonight.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Not much to update, spent today lying about on my pretty little ass, cheat day, ate crap, gonna eat more crap and maybe have a couple of beers but i'll be on the sauce tomo watching United so might not bother tonight.


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

*SAILOR JERRY*


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Beer o'clock tomorrow mate, maybe some Sailor J later in the day though :beer:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

hows the PIP tom?....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> hows the PIP tom?....


 .... no bruising...just a bit sore Rab....gym in a bit so should stretch it out

u ok...?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

yep good thanks..survived my 'father n sons' free boxing lesson yesterday.... :lol:

surprised myself really...they put us through a physical challenge...

and 'yours truly' came out numero uno.... :lol: :lol:

they must all be really unfit if i won it... :lol: :lol: :lol:

off to the 'sunday morning footie parents gathering' now....god help me.. :lol: ..

have a good day tom... :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> yep good thanks..survived my 'father n sons' free boxing lesson yesterday.... :lol:
> 
> surprised myself really...they put us through a physical challenge...
> 
> ...


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: ..good for u2....have a ggo 'un:thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Morning lads, Sunday reps for the both of you, i'm in that kinda mood :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Morning lads, Sunday reps for the both of you, i'm in that kinda mood :thumbup1:


what time beer o'clock? :thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

As early as a drinking partner arrives mate


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

*SUNDAY*

Got slight PIP in my Quad, nothin major, feelin great:thumb:

*Diet So Far*

Cooked breakfast- a sunday ritual

Shake

Protein Bar

Chicken, mash, carrots, peas

Banana- Apple- Pear

Gym at 8- LEGS:thumb:

Tried to order MJ Movie tickets but too busy!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

polished off the days diet with a well done steak.........protein shake 4 bed

foods cooked and boxed for work

pip gone:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Monday UPDATE*

Just in from the gym:thumb:

Did shoulders n Abs

Front lat raises

Cable side raises

BB Up Rows

Press

Shrugs

Decline crunches 4x12

*Diet Today*

50g shake- 4 slices w/meal and banana- glutamine

steak n rice

cottage cheese/ banana

500g fat free yoghurt

Pasta Bol

*Gym*50g shake

chick breast/ Leg

Protein intake down today, was mad busy at work and the idrenaline kicked it and skipped a meal:cursing: prob had around 280g's

PIP gone, no bruising, swelling- Jabbin tomorrow again

Loving working out at 9pm- not a soul in the gym!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why are you jabbing so often? why not do it all in once a week?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> why are you jabbing so often? why not do it all in once a week?


im doin 1ml every 3 days....i know sum guys 1x2ml per week.....what d'u think?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

id just do it all in one. ie 2ml on one day a week


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> id just do it all in one. ie 2ml on one day a week


is there a greater chance of PIP doin it that way? do u feel it more?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive only had 2 jabs ever. first was quad, but didnt go well. 2nd was glute and i didnt feel a thing, no PIP at all. 2ml isnt alot. alot of people do up to 6-8ml in one shot


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

i prefer more frequent jabs, dont know why.

Bunch of ROID HEEEEDS


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> ive only had 2 jabs ever. first was quad, but didnt go well. 2nd was glute and i didnt feel a thing, no PIP at all. 2ml isnt alot. alot of people do up to 6-8ml in one shot


u just started then...hows it goin?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dan05 said:


> i prefer more frequent jabs, dont know why.
> 
> Bunch of ROID HEEEEDS


 :tongue: :tongue:

whats ur jabbin routine?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> whats ur jabbin routine?


if im jabbing 3ml per week, 2ml on say a monday.. 1ml on a thursday.

Same with 2ml tbh.

But my jabs arent routine as such, i go between my mam, lasses and dads house. So some days i miss my jab etc, not overly worried as im using a long ester.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dan05 said:


> if im jabbing 3ml per week, 2ml on say a monday.. 1ml on a thursday.
> 
> Same with 2ml tbh.
> 
> But my jabs arent routine as such, i go between my mam, lasses and dads house. So some days i miss my jab etc, not overly worried as im using a long ester.


did u start with that routine or grow in to it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> did u start with that routine or grow in to it?


Depends how i feel, if i know i aint got time later on in the week, i'll do it in one go.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

dans right...if its a long ester...you could,as medically indicated leave it up to 3 weeks!!!

because the oils are depot's,they are slow release from this area over that period of time...but the pretty much tried and tested way is to routinely jab once,twice a week!!!

i think you should do it how yo feel P...and whatever you feel is best!!!!

i prefer using jabs just once a week,less hassle,all done,nothing to worry about for a week!!!!

but if your a bit of a darts player then jab away,as long as its clean n safe,shouldnt be no harm P!!!!

i wouldnt start jabbing over 3ml into one area either,just asking for trouble if your muscle area is not massive plus run the risk of the oil not fully dispersing...although some would disagree,but they are probably the more advanced users!!!!

i say it because i was slamming in 3-4ml in my butt chheeks,and mixing up oils of different brands and had lumps form on either side...ignored it for ages and they got more hard,could lay down on my backside/sit properly...then started pushing on nerves...so last year had em removed...sorry P if i'm scaremogering,just saying like...

not saying it will happen to you mate...

just dont overload on millige in one barrel!!!!

apart from all that...hows it going,you noticed a difference yet...or you still letting the stuff get into your system...and what you doing mate?

sorry assuming you aint done it before,like dom!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> dans right...if its a long ester...you could,as medically indicated leave it up to 3 weeks!!!
> 
> because the oils are depot's,they are slow release from this area over that period of time...but the pretty much tried and tested way is to routinely jab once,twice a week!!!
> 
> ...


*this is my first cycle on Test 400, been jabbin once per week but hearing so many guys that do 2ml or 1ml every few days...its early days for me...trying to pace myself and take good advice along the way...its been 2weeks...so expecting to feel it kick in in a week or so....im trying to chill with it all cause I can get carried away with stuff....so far so good, workin out 4 times a week, sleeping well, appetites good, scales are up and down...will wait 4 weeks and get weighed properly:thumbup1:*


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

*THURSDAY*

been a mad busy week...new job is great, doin well .....anyhoooooooooooooooo

*Legs*

Extensions

Press

Hams

Calves

BB Curls

DB Singles

ALL out of food...need to do a big shop, got my box of supps through the post today, tried the offer from Blue Supps in Newcastle...plus got some raspberry No Explode:thumb:

Feelin good...bags of energy through the day:thumbup1:

can feel ive added a few pounds too:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

thomas....I would only want to jab once a week...why would you want to put yourself through it twice....the PIP is bearable and is getting more so each time i do it...also with all the potential dangers involved in stabbing yourself, you are halving the risk


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

IanStu said:


> thomas....I would only want to jab once a week...why would you want to put yourself through it twice....the PIP is bearable and is getting more so each time i do it...also with all the potential dangers involved in stabbing yourself, you are halving the risk


i am doin once a week....i actually look forward to the whole process...sicko?? :lol: ...been really lucky with PIP...nuthin major:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> i am doin once a week....i actually look forward to the whole process...sicko?? :lol: ...been really lucky with PIP...nuthin major:thumbup1:


oh thought you were doing twice a week....sorry must have you mixed up with a person


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Thomas!

How you doing mate?? And ian???

Seems like your really knuckling down mate, diets coming on and seems like you've mastered torturing yourself with sharp things lol...

How many weeks now mate since you started your course??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> Hi Thomas!
> 
> How you doing mate?? And ian???
> 
> ...


i actually had to think about that:lol: :lol: ...3 tomorrow...can feel myself getting a bit bigger but im determind not to turn in to an obsessed scale hopper:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

........its 2!!!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> i actually had to think about that:lol: :lol: ...3 tomorrow...can feel myself getting a bit bigger but im determind not to turn in to an obsessed scale hopper:lol:


Hey Thomas!!

Yeah, with you on that one! Even me I probablynonky weigh myself and record it every 2 weeks really. Otherwise don't really see much of a change!!

How you feeling within yourself???


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> Hey Thomas!!
> 
> Yeah, with you on that one! Even me I probablynonky weigh myself and record it every 2 weeks really. Otherwise don't really see much of a change!!
> 
> ...


*Picked up a bit of a flu on friday, felt dog rough at work, sneezin, sweatin, had my sisiters wedding do on Friday night, great night!*

*was poppin out of my suit jacket...and got a few comments from my cousins etc that I was lookin "BUFF":thumb:....spent all day yest in and out of bed....feelin a bit better today....might go to the gym l8r...see how i feel*


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well folks been pretty sick all weekend with flu, still not 100% but hittin the gym at 930 tonight...even if i have to do a light session i'm still goin, my raspberry NoExplodes arrived...yee-haaa...so should give me some energy!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Asda after to do my weekly shop, gonna buy some eggs and add to my breakfast shake, Been eating a protein bar every day, sum taste great, sum are rank!

will update later after the gym:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Have a good session pel


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just home from gym and Asda

The NoExplode kicked in and I had a great workout, forgot how much I loved the stuff! :thumb:

Chest

DB Press

Incline Flys

BB Decline

Cables

DB behind the neck seated press- Triceps

Hanging leg raises 4 x10

Glad to be back in the gym after the flu

Asda

Did my weekly shop found great lean burgers called "Braveheart" only 3gs of fat per 100ml and 18gs of protein!...mussels, salmon, chicken, sweetcorn, brocolli, 500ml fat free blueberry yoghurts...and I bought a pack of 30 eggs for £3...gonna start adding 3 eggs to my protein shake at breakfast

all in all a good night:thumb:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Well done mate for making the effort to get yourself to the gym! Everybit helps mate!

How are you feeling today mate? Hope your feeling better!!

Chin up geeza and get neckin those eggs!!!! NiCe


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> Well done mate for making the effort to get yourself to the gym! Everybit helps mate!
> 
> How are you feeling today mate? Hope your feeling better!!
> 
> Chin up geeza and get neckin those eggs!!!! NiCe


*feelin better, gyms lifted me:thumb:*

*eggs at the ready this morning, burgers, rice and sweetcorn being prepped as we speak*

*Legs/ Bis tonight*


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice work pel,good luck for tonight too


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Nice work pel,good luck for tonight too


cheers D:thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Morning mate, just thought i'd check in on the journal, hope things are all good with you 

Gotta love those compliments don't you, make it all worthwhile.

That said, i wore a gym top the other day and while it used to fit me, it is now far too tight and when squatting it shows the bulges in the places you don't want them showing. :lol: Top is now in the bin, can't have anything knocking my fragile confidence


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Morning mate, just thought i'd check in on the journal, hope things are all good with you
> 
> Gotta love those compliments don't you, make it all worthwhile.
> 
> That said, i wore a gym top the other day and while it used to fit me, it is now far too tight and when squatting it shows the bulges in the places you don't want them showing. :lol: Top is now in the bin, can't have anything knocking my fragile confidence


*....just flash the teeats and no one will notcice the mandles*

*Todays Diet*

*protein shake + 3 eggs..toast/ banana..glutamine*

*11am...steak burger- sweetcorn...3gs of fat 25gs protein*

*130..as above*

*400 ...as above*

*530 Protein shake and protein bar*

*chick breast/ brocolli*

*salmon/ mussels*

*off for 2 days so training tom and wed:thumbup1:*


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

just home from the gym...late sessions are really workin for me, felt stronger tonight, pushed out a few extra reps:thumb:

*Back*

Pulldowns

Deads

Cable pullys

reverse flys

Bis- cable rows

Abs- decline crunches 20 + 4x15

Diets been ok today, been 50/50 shakes and food, was day off work, I eat better when Im working?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

evening tom...has the test kicked in yet training wise?....


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

the later i train, the stronger i am


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> evening tom...has the test kicked in yet training wise?....


Hi Rab....i think 2nites been the turning point:thumb:

was really switched on...added another set on and upped the kilos on sum sets....put it this way....i was the only person left in the gym... :thumb:

u ok pal?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Hi Rab....i think 2nites been the turning point:thumb:
> 
> was really switched on...added another set on and upped the kilos on sum sets....put it this way....i was the only person left in the gym... :thumb:
> 
> u ok pal?


sounds like onwards and upwards from now on mate.... :thumb:

yep am ok....still feeling a bit odd at my new gym ....newbie n all that....but all good....some big mofo`s there:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> the later i train, the stronger i am


yea me too...im defo a PM trainer...AM doesn't work for me...I need some good food down me before training...there was 3 people in the gym 2nite..so no distractions..waiting for weights etc...you get a better flow bein able to move from set to set without waiting


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

When did this sh1thole come into existance? How are you mate? :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SALKev said:


> When did this sh1thole come into existance? How are you mate? :thumb:


...about 3 weeks ago butt wipe:laugh:....u been 2busy staring at bent over chicks on tread mills to notice:laugh:

off to do legs in 20 mins...will update when im home

ps...luvin this No Explode:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ...about 3 weeks ago butt wipe:laugh:....u been 2busy staring at bent over chicks *on tread mills to notice **(heyyy, you made that bit up...the rest is true sure....i have the 'im going to bend over in front of you' effect on alot of people...you should remember yours * :lol: *:lol*
> 
> off to do legs in 20 mins...will update when im home
> 
> ...


Does having a journal help you personally?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

....driving to the gym...sang my wee heart oot tae Robbie...shes the one...then started thinkin about my session and Belinda Carlisle had sneeked on....ooh heaven is a place on earth... :lol: :lol: :lol:

*LEGS*

horizontal press

ham curls

extensions

press

calves

ps...cant do squats due to back injury...so do 2 types of press instead.

Abs...decline twists...4 sets

feelin a lot more powerful now....im in the zone:thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ....driving to the gym...sang my wee heart oot tae Robbie...shes the one...then started thinkin about my session and Belinda Carlisle had sneeked on....ooh heaven is a place on earth... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *LEGS*
> 
> ...


*YOUR GETTING NEGGED TOM.* :lol: *.......FCUKING ROBBIE???????????* :cursing: :ban: *:ban:*

*i would gladly slap that fcuking tw4t all over the place......* :cursing: *....*

but reps for you now being in the zone:rockon:....good man.... :thumb:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Good man Tom... Things coming together for man! Great sign and brilliant that you have foundthe time that suits you best,that Alness is important!

I get fvcked off alwYs going after work at 7am but that's life ATM!

Understand you may not want to post weights being lifted but can j ask if you might think about posting reps and sets (amounts of)

Pls!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> Good man Tom... Things coming together for man! Great sign and brilliant that you have foundthe time that suits you best,that Alness is important!
> 
> I get fvcked off alwYs going after work at 7am but that's life ATM!
> 
> ...


*Cheers Mr....I wanted to wait a few weeks in before i started listing weights n sets etc...will prob start that next week*

*really feeling like ive worked hard over the past 2 nights...rest day today:thumbup1:*


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

just checking where your at tom.....hope alls well.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> just checking where your at tom.....hope alls well.... :thumbup1:


I'm here Pal:thumbup1:

changed my routine to MON/ TUES- THURS/FRI...will update on those nights....all good....no sides...no crazieness.... :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> .no crazieness.... :thumb:


erm think i may question you on that one tom:whistling:.....the 'chicken thread' :lol: :lol: :lol: ......


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> erm think i may question you on that one tom:whistling:.....the 'chicken thread' :lol: :lol: :lol: ......


Lol...well maybe my appetites up:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

*UPDATE*

just in from my shoulder night and food shop at Asda

Single cable raises

Push / press

Upright Rows

Shrugs

Tri's

Rope pull downs

DB Overhead bench

Decline crunches 4 x15

Great workout! 

Was on a high shoppin today...tried my usual size jkt on...now up 2 a XL....yeeha! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well done mate, haard work must be paying off


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> well done mate, haard work must be paying off


cheers Pal....not been clothes shoppin for a couple of months....chuffed as chips im up a size.... :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> cheers Pal....not been clothes shoppin for a couple of months....chuffed as chips im up a size.... :thumb:


lol, yeah its great when things like that happen because it shows that you must be improving because its always hard to tell day by day through your own eyes I think.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> lol, yeah its great when things like that happen because it shows that you must be improving because its always hard to tell day by day through your own eyes I think.


very true...im tryin not to hop on the scales too much this cycle....so it was a good suprise in the shop


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

F*ck the scales mate go by mirrior always, scales too much of a headf*ck could be 13 stone and look better than most 16 stone lads, just stick to mirrior IMO mate.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> F*ck the scales mate go by mirrior always, scales too much of a headf*ck could be 13 stone and look better than most 16 stone lads, just stick to mirrior IMO mate.


Mirror, Mirror on the wall...am I a hench C**nt or what.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah mate something like that ha


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Who ate all the pies, who ate all the pies........... :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fatboy.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Who ate all the pies, who ate all the pies........... :lol:





dmcc said:


> Fatboy.


...and I love it:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I feel a new Avi comming on


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Here ya go.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Here ya go.


ITS ME!!!! :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Todays Food Shop

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Went shopping for the rest of the weeks meals

I pre-cook everything and box up and take to work

*Todays Food Shop*

4x 500gs lean steak mince

1 x 2.76kg fresh chicken

6 peppers

2 big packs of mushrooms

pack of baby potatoes

pack of carrots

3 big spanish onions

pack of oxo cubes

bottle of spicy mexican chilli sauce

Pack of brown rice

From the above I will make

Spicy Spag bol- 4 meals

Mince n Tatties- 4 meals

Chicken/ rice- 4 meals

Add in breakfast, shakes, fruit, snacks etc...this should last me until Sat morning.....spent £25....prob spend around 40-50 quid a week on food and supps

*Had a really tough week at work last week, no staff, worke 6 days...a zillion extra hours...so the gym suffered...only went twice...food intake dropped too.....got 2 days off...thank God....so back at the gym 2nite....got all my food in...so I'm good to go*

*
*

*
My weights still hovering around 15st...so happy with that:thumb:*


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Get training, stop with the excuses pork pie!

xx


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Get training, stop with the excuses pork pie!
> 
> xx


lol...excuse me BOOZE BAG....3 words...Pot- Kettle-Black:laugh:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

This is very true, i didn't realise you still read my journal, it's been so long since you posted in it :crying: :lol:

That said, it was 4 days between my posts so guess pot, kettle again :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> This is very true, i didn't realise you still read my journal, it's been so long since you posted in it :crying: :lol:
> 
> That said, *it was 4 days between my posts so* guess pot, kettle again :laugh:


BUSTED:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

....HAD THE MOST AMAZING WORKOUT TONIGHT..... :bounce: :bounce:

Felt fantastic...switched on , focused, powerful.....Wk5 on Test and I think its kicked in bigtime:thumb:....

Did chest 2nite...switched routine a bit

10-8-7-6

BD Incline flys

BD Flat press

Smith Decline

Cable cross

was fooked after that...upped the weight 2nite

Abs

15x crunches, reverse, decline- 3 sets

Had a big bowl of Mince n Tatties when I got in

*still buzzin!!*


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you too busy tugging to keep this updated mate? :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Are you too busy tugging to keep this updated mate? :lol:


decided to do an off Ukm journal....keepin a couple of my pals from here updated....been down this road before with my last journal... :lol: :lol:

FYI.....its goin great:thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm totally lost mate, but so long as it's working for you


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

*UPDATE* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thought i would do 1 final post on my crap atempt at a journal.... 

Got 1 week left on cycle..where the f.uck did 11 weeks go???....all in all been a great experience, jabbin was easy, no major PIP...no infections:thumb:....diet was pretty spot on 80% of the time...gained around 8lbs....can feel the change in my clothes...work was nuts for me in Dec so cut down to a 3 day split....diet suffered in terms of not eating enough so prob could have added another few pounds....anyhoo....thought i would post up some pics.... :thumbup1:

Would i do another Test cycle....HELL YEA!!!


----------

